
Klangmeister: Music live coding environment for the browser - subbz
http://ctford.github.io/klangmeister/
======
jboynyc
I remember really enjoying this talk on "Functional Composition" by the
author, Chris Ford: [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/music-functional-
language](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/music-functional-language)

------
barbs
Also similar:

[http://wavepot.com/](http://wavepot.com/)

------
maho
I love their introduction to sound synthesis. I never managed to turn simple
waveforms into warm sounds, and their example of combinging a saw-tooth with a
2Hz-offset sine, then a low-pass filter and an attack/decay amplitude
modulator opened my eyes.

Does anyone happen to know a more in depth tutorial, to create more advanced,
maybe moog-like [1] sounds?

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2AeD0Tn4Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2AeD0Tn4Y)

~~~
golergka
Emulating analog circuitry is not a trivial task. Monark is one of the best
Moog emulators I've encountered, and it's implemented on top of Reaktor
modular synthesis system, so it's pretty easy to look how is it implemented.
And, to be honest, while I think of myself to know synthesis, this schematic
was incredibly hard to understand.

So, no, Moog-like is probably too advanced for such systems. But it seem like
it can be easily employed to have some fun with all kinds of FM.

~~~
boomlinde
It depends on how Moog-like you want to get, I guess.

Emulating analog circuitry may not be required to get a passable model of the
characteristics of an analog synthesizer. While your model may never get to
sound exactly like a Minimoog, the filter for example can be modeled decently
with a simple IIR design and even more accurately with a more involved models
(the Moog model from cSound springs to mind:
[http://www.csounds.com/udo/displayOpcode.php?opcode_id=32](http://www.csounds.com/udo/displayOpcode.php?opcode_id=32)).
This is the topic of a lot of research, both independent and published.

------
escherize
Woah, this is clojurescript running in a browser. Sweet.

------
cafelinear
That reminded me of Sonic Pi: [http://sonic-pi.net/](http://sonic-pi.net/) You
can find some examples on the site and some videos of author Sam Aaron playing
it as well. For those into Clojure, Sam is one of the instructors of
LambdaNext.eu and one of the authors of Overtone, a Clojure synthesizer.

~~~
cafelinear
And I just found out that lambdanext.eu is down. I wonder if they stopped
business, their last tweet
([https://twitter.com/lambdanext](https://twitter.com/lambdanext)) is a
retweet when they gave a course in Brazil (btw, I'm the one using a Kendo
hoodie). They're good instructors.

------
gregschlom
Very cool project and tutorial. Would love to see more features, in particular
a visual editor to draw the notes. Writing the synths in code makes sense to
me, but I think melodies are much better represented visually.

